# 1288 acres lease



## sentrysam (Aug 16, 2015)

In search of 3 more members .Long County  a few miles east of Ludewici towards Eulonia ,close to McIntosh county line .dues are around $750.Quail hunting club next door ,yea ,they're fed well ,big pigs ,humongos deer ,and turkey.More info on Face book ,Veterans Hunting Club .call Bill brown 912-two30 two847...Be safe out there people ..............ss


----------



## soggysod (Oct 31, 2015)

Lease available? Please send info.  Number of members, rules, etc


----------



## Lineslider (Dec 23, 2015)

if you still have openings my friend and I are interested in joining your club for the 2016/2017 season.


----------

